# Router bit Profile Chart.



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
I'm looking for a down-loadable Router Bit Profile Chart. I am legally blind and need all the help I can get. I have a 66 piece Bit set and The charts that are in the storage unit are way to small for me to see them. If anyone knows of any good profile charts please let me know. Even if I have to purchase it.(I'd rather not).
Keep making that sawdust.
Lance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lance

This not a chart but I'm sure it will work for you because the pictures are big and clear.
Send of for a cat. from MLCS, once you get one you will get one in the mail all the time and you can cut the pictures out and make your own chart with a poster board 24" X 36" then hang it on the wall.
Then just mark your router box with numbers that match the picture on the wall .

Plus it's a free way to do what you want,,most or less,poster board at Office Suppy 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/catalog.html

You also may want to PM Charles M. of Freud America Inc. he may have a big chart they give the sales outlets  , he sounds like he is a nice guy and he just may do it,worth a shot. 
http://www.routerforums.com/members/charles-m-7718.html

You can also print this web page on your computer
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/dept.asp?d=1

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lance, see if you can get a friend to take a high resolution photo of your bit set and take it to one of the office supply stores. They can enlarge and print it for you. This is the best way since it is how they are sorted in your box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lance

You have been on my mind lately, did you get a chart from Charles M or did you make one, I know you said you been taking eye drops for your eyes how are they doing ?
Are you getting your better ?

Just checking in with you Mate 

Bj


----------



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well Hello there BJ, and thanks for thinking of me. I made my own chart with the suggestion of one of the members. I took the names of the bits and looked them up in a catalog then took that profile downloaded it into my computer and then printed it. I then took all the printings and put them into a Three ring binder and it now rests in my shop. 
Have a great day and take care.
Lance


----------

